# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  مشکل من !!!!!آیا میتوانم ....؟

## a.mohammad-1998

سلام دوستان
من امسال میرم سال سوم و رشته تجربی ام
مشکل م اینه که سال دوم و این تابستون هم تموم شده و من تقریبا چیزی از دروس سال دوم رو تست نزدم
همه درسا به جز زیست1 و شیمی 2 ..!!!تازه اینا هم کامل تست نزدم
مدرسه فوق العاده بدی داشتم که عوض کردم البته خودم هم تنبلی کردم
*حالا به نظر شما میتونم درس های سال دوم رو مرور و تست بزنم ؟؟؟*
کی؟؟؟؟خیلی نا امید ام اصلا یه حال بدی :Yahoo (19): 
به نظر خودم وقت کمی دارم
عاشق یمی و زیست تو این دو تا درس موفق ام خیلی 
یه مشاوره درست حسابی بدید و حقیقت رو بگید خواهشا

----------


## artim

> سلام دوستان
> من امسال میرم سال سوم و رشته تجربی ام
> مشکل م اینه که سال دوم و این تابستون هم تموم شده و من تقریبا چیزی از دروس سال دوم رو تست نزدم
> همه درسا به جز زیست1 و شیمی 2 ..!!!تازه اینا هم کامل تست نزدم
> مدرسه فوق العاده بدی داشتم که عوض کردم البته خودم هم تنبلی کردم
> *حالا به نظر شما میتونم درس های سال دوم رو مرور و تست بزنم ؟؟؟*
> کی؟؟؟؟خیلی نا امید ام اصلا یه حال بدی
> به نظر خودم وقت کمی دارم
> عاشق یمی و زیست تو این دو تا درس موفق ام خیلی 
> یه مشاوره درست حسابی بدید و حقیقت رو بگید خواهشا



چیزیو از دست ندادی
امسال رو فقط برا نهایی وقت بذار و سمت دوم و مرور نرو 
معدل ات که خوب شد از تابستون سوم دوم و سوم رو مرور کن

----------


## a.mohammad-1998

ممنون
اما چرا تو طول سال تحصیلی مرور نکنم؟
تابستان برای مرور دو سال تحصیلی + تست زدن کم نیست؟؟؟؟

----------


## artim

> ممنون
> اما چرا تو طول سال تحصیلی مرور نکنم؟
> تابستان برای مرور دو سال تحصیلی + تست زدن کم نیست؟؟؟؟


نه کم نیست زبادشم هست
چون امتحان نهایی داری سوم و زمان شما تاثیر معدل نزدیک 40-50 درصد میشه پس بچسب به سومت
وقت برا مرور و تست دوم زیاده
شما میخوای 40-50 درصد معدل رو فدای دوم کنی که اشتباهه

----------


## a.mohammad-1998

حتی اگه زیست 1 و شیمی 2  رو هم مرور کنم اشتباهه؟؟؟

----------


## artim

> حتی اگه زیست 1 و شیمی 2  رو هم مرور کنم اشتباهه؟؟؟


اگه وقت داری مرور کن
من جات بودم کتابا سومم رو میخوردم فقط

----------


## a.mohammad-1998

من که زیاد چیزی در مورد کنکور نمیدونم شما تجربت زیاده ماشاالاه
اما اخه درس های سال دوم هم خیلی مهمن بخصوص اختصاصی ها

----------


## artim

> من که زیاد چیزی در مورد کنکور نمیدونم شما تجربت زیاده ماشاالاه
> اما اخه درس های سال دوم هم خیلی مهمن بخصوص اختصاصی ها


خب میگم که تابستون سوم بخونش
اگه میترسی نخونی از الان بخون

----------


## matrooke

منم فیکس مشکل تو رو دارم.
در مرحله ی اول سعی سوم رو مثل دوم از ذست ندی.
یعنی الویت با سومه
وقت کردی 2 رو بخون (تاکید میکنم وقتی کردی یعنی بعد دروس سومت)
از اول مهر هم شروع کنی به خوندن سوم یعنی نزاری تلمبار بشن رو هم.
تابستون سال بعد هم کلی وقت هست 
خیلی رتبه برترا کنکور میشناسم که مشکل منو تورو داشتن.
فقط سعی کن امسال هم از دست ندی.
امیدوارم اضطرابت برظرف شده باشه 
موفق باشی :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Kasandan

درود ...بهتره امسال بیشتر به فکر سوم باشید چون همون طور که میدونین خیلی مهمه ...اول رو سوم وقت بزارین بعد دوم وقتم دارین ..منم مشکل شمارو داشتم...بیشتر بچه ها این مشکلو دارن ..

----------


## lvjqd

سلام
گفتني ها رو دوستان گفتند.
من فقط نظرم رو مي گم.
از نظر من هم شما براي اين كه به سال سوم دقيق و كامل مسط بشيد روزايي كه دبيرستان مي رويد بايد حداقل 5  تا 7 ساعت درس بخونيد و روزاي تعطيل هم 8 تا 10ساعت.
به اين ترتيب ديگه وقتي نمي مونه واسه دوم.

----------


## smmmt

> سلام دوستان
> من امسال میرم سال سوم و رشته تجربی ام
> مشکل م اینه که سال دوم و این تابستون هم تموم شده و من تقریبا چیزی از دروس سال دوم رو تست نزدم
> همه درسا به جز زیست1 و شیمی 2 ..!!!تازه اینا هم کامل تست نزدم
> مدرسه فوق العاده بدی داشتم که عوض کردم البته خودم هم تنبلی کردم
> *حالا به نظر شما میتونم درس های سال دوم رو مرور و تست بزنم ؟؟؟*
> کی؟؟؟؟خیلی نا امید ام اصلا یه حال بدی
> به نظر خودم وقت کمی دارم
> عاشق یمی و زیست تو این دو تا درس موفق ام خیلی 
> یه مشاوره درست حسابی بدید و حقیقت رو بگید خواهشا


به عنوان برادری که یک سال ازت بزرگتره راهنماییت میکنم
تو طول سال  تحصیلی هم وقت برای سال دوم داری هم سال سوم
در طول هفته معلم ها یکسری درس جدید بهت میدن .سعی کن تمامی دروس جدید تدریس شده اول سر کلاس بعد با تمرین و مطالعه تو منزل کامل و مفهومی یاد بگیری و تکالیفی که بهت میدن رو کامل حل کنی این میشه برنامه ی شنبه تا چهارشنبه
5 شنبه رو اختصاص بده به دروس سال دومت.البته این رو بگم که همه ی دروس ارزش وقت گذاشتن ندارن  
ادبیات و زبان فارسی و زبان و دینی رو فعلا نیازی نیست بخونی چون فرار هستن و تو تابستان سال چهارم میشه جمعش کرد
اما  زیست 1و زیست2 و شیمی2 و فیزیک2 رو باید کامل و مفهومی هم مطالعه کنی هم تست بزنی لا به لای این 3 تا درس اختصاصی باید دو تا درس عمومی رو هم بخونی که بنظر من بهترین وقت برای مطالعه ی کتاب قرابت معنایی و زبان فارسی هامون سبطی هست اینم شد برنامه ی پنج شنبه هات.
جمعه ها هم وقتت رو بزار روی کتابای درسیت یعنی اینکه بیا تمامی مباحث ندریس شده ی اون هفته ات رو از روی کتاب کامل بخون و تمارین و مثال های کتاب رو حل کن


من خودم معدل نهاییم بالای 19 شد در صورتی که تو طول سال هم بعضی درسای سال دوم رو خوندم هم درسای سال سوم رو هم اینکه تست زدم
امسال روزایی که مدرسه میری سه تا چهار ساعت درس بخون روزای تعطیل هم از 6 ساعت تا 7 ساعت 
من خودم تا اول اردیبهشت همش داشتم تست میزدم و البته تکلیف های معلمام هم به صورت تشریحی حل میکردم از اول اردیبهشت هم شروع کردم به خوردن کتاب ها 
برای امتحان نهایی به هیچ جزوه ای نیاز ندارید فقط کتاب درسی رو بخور یهنی مثال و تمری و پاورقی و همه رو برای خودت بخون و حل کن 
توی خرداد هم چند دور کتاب رو بخون بعد 14 دوره نمونه سوال بنی هاشمی رو حل کن

اگه این کارایی که گفتم رو انجام بدی با ارامش وارد سال چهارم میشی
سوالی داشتی در خدمتم

----------


## smmmt

> نه کم نیست زبادشم هست
> چون امتحان نهایی داری سوم و زمان شما تاثیر معدل نزدیک 40-50 درصد میشه پس بچسب به سومت
> وقت برا مرور و تست دوم زیاده
> شما میخوای 40-50 درصد معدل رو فدای دوم کنی که اشتباهه


بهتره که تو سال سوم با هفته ای 25 تا 30 ساعت مطالعه میشه هم دوم رو خوند هم سوم رو
امتحان نهایی هم واقعا کار سختی نیست معدل خوب اوردن توش
فقط باید کتاب رو خورد و نمونه سوال ها رو حل کرد

----------


## Forgotten

اول کار باید با خودت رو راست باشی و بگی که آیا خوندن دروس دوم ممکنه به دروس سومم لطمه بزنه یا نه و آیا میتونم هفته ای بالای 40 ساعت مطالعه داشته باشم یا نه 

بعد از اینکه پتانسل و توانایی خودت رو شناختی برنامه ریزی کن و توصیه میشه حداکثر دو درس دومو مرور کن تا زیاد به دروس سومت لطمه نخوره ترکیب زیست و فیزیک یا زیست و شیمی خیلی خوبه چون ریاضی سال دوم زیاد توی کنکور تست نداره 

ولی باید توجه کنی که اولویت اول دروس سوم باشه و در صورت آوردن وقت اضافه دروس دوم رو بخونی

----------


## lvjqd

> بهتره که تو سال سوم با هفته ای 25 تا 30 ساعت مطالعه میشه هم دوم رو خوند هم سوم رو
> امتحان نهایی هم واقعا کار سختی نیست معدل خوب اوردن توش
> فقط باید کتاب رو خورد و نمونه سوال ها رو حل کرد



سلام

معذرت، نمي خوام كل كل رابندازم.
واقعا واسم چند تا سوال پيش اومده:
1- شما دبيرستان خاص (شاهد،نمونه،تيزهوشان) درس مي خونيد؟
2- اگه آزمون كانون مي رفتيد سال سوم، جسارتا ميانگين تراز كانوني شما چند بوده؟

----------


## masood2013

> سلام دوستان
> من امسال میرم سال سوم و رشته تجربی ام
> مشکل م اینه که سال دوم و این تابستون هم تموم شده و من تقریبا چیزی از دروس سال دوم رو تست نزدم
> همه درسا به جز زیست1 و شیمی 2 ..!!!تازه اینا هم کامل تست نزدم
> مدرسه فوق العاده بدی داشتم که عوض کردم البته خودم هم تنبلی کردم
> *حالا به نظر شما میتونم درس های سال دوم رو مرور و تست بزنم ؟؟؟*
> کی؟؟؟؟خیلی نا امید ام اصلا یه حال بدی
> به نظر خودم وقت کمی دارم
> عاشق یمی و زیست تو این دو تا درس موفق ام خیلی 
> یه مشاوره درست حسابی بدید و حقیقت رو بگید خواهشا


بله، میتونید، تو تابستون قبل از پیش وقت زیاد دارین، نگران نباشین.  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## a.mohammad-1998

داداش هفته ای 30 ساعت برا سال سوم کمه ها!!!!
فقط سی ساعت؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## smmmt

> سلام
> 
> معذرت، نمي خوام كل كل رابندازم.
> واقعا واسم چند تا سوال پيش اومده:
> 1- شما دبيرستان خاص (شاهد،نمونه،تيزهوشان) درس مي خونيد؟
> 2- اگه آزمون كانون مي رفتيد سال سوم، جسارتا ميانگين تراز كانوني شما چند بوده؟


1-من مدرسه ی علامه طباطبایی تهران میرفتم که کلا روی تست ازسال اول کار میکردیم
2-کانون نمیرفتم اما تو ازمون های جامع علامه ترازم 7200 بود

البته من خودم تو سال سوم هفته ای حدودا 25 ساعت درس میخوندم که اکثرا روی تست کار میکردم فیزیک و هندسه 1 و ریاضی 2 رو تونستم تو طول سال بخونم
از بعد اردیبهشت هم تست زنی رو تعطیل کردم چسبیدم به کتاب درسی و نمونه سوال که معدلم خداروشکر بد نشد

----------


## smmmt

> داداش هفته ای 30 ساعت برا سال سوم کمه ها!!!!
> فقط سی ساعت؟؟؟؟؟؟


30 ساعت بخون اما هم درست بخون هم با تمرکز حواش
اول باید ببینی سال پیش چقدر میخوندی؟مثلا اگه سال پیش اگه هفته ای 10-15 ساعت درس میخوندی اگه الان بیای یک دفعه 40 ساعت بخونی به ابان نرسیده از درس خسته میشی پس بهتره کم کم ساعت مطالعه ات رو بالا ببری چون یک مسیره دو ساله در پیش داری
اما اگه سال قبل هفته ای 25 ساعت درس میخوندی امسال هفته ای 40 ساعت درس بخون
اما بیشتر از کمیت به کیفیت مطالعه ات اهمیت بده یعنی اگه 1 ساعت هم میخونی اما درس رو با تمرکز بخون

----------


## khaan

توصیه میکنم این چند روز که به مدرسه مونده حداقل شیمی کار کنی.

----------


## alihoseini

شما سعی کن سال سوم رو توی طول سال جمع کنی!!
بعدش می بینی وقت اضافه هم میاره تازه!!!

----------

